# Just realised how overweight and unhealthy I actually am!



## Lauren (Jul 20, 2014)

I've known for a year or two that I am pretty overweight, by about four stone. I keep planning to go running or do yoga every day but actually I just keep gaining weight and going up in dress sizes. I just measured my waist and it's 41.5cm  I also have high cholesterol. I'm 26 years old, I want to get healthy so I can prevent heart disease and diabetes complications! Also having proportional body parts would be nice too (my stomach and thighs are noticeably fatter than any other parts of me).

I have hardly any money so can't join any expensive sports clubs or anything. I've downloaded MyFitnessPal which I've found helpful in the past and I'm planning to make simple, healthy vegetarian meals from scratch. I'm banning junk food, which I'm addicted to, for the sake of my health!

Any advice and support would be much appreciated  x


----------



## trophywench (Jul 20, 2014)

I think you've got it covered Lauren! 

It ain't Rocket Science for T1s after all.  Cut down on the crap, eat more veg than meat (but you still need your protein - the size of a pack of playing cards is what the protein portion of a meal should be ALL the while not just when you are dieting) and - use a slightly smaller plate.  And do more exercise!

Suggest you spring clean - free exercise! - how long since you wiped down all the walls, got up and cleaned the light fittings, on top of wardrobes and kitchen cupboard, cleaned the paintwork on the windowframes, skirtings, behind radiators?

Not jobs most of us do every week!


----------



## Lauren (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you Trophywench - brilliant idea! Spring cleaning will give me some much needed exercise, stop me boredom-eating and give me a clean house. Fab  

Think I will also rid the house of junk food while I'm at it!

As for protein, I seriously need to learn to cook. I am guilty of being one of those vegetarians who doesn't plan their diet particularly well and lives off pot noodles, crisps and the odd piece of fruit. I shouldn't really call myself vegetarian to be honest, because I don't eat all that many vegetables  No more though! From now on, my health comes first!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 20, 2014)

PLANNING my dear Lauren!

I do believe Aunty Delia wrote a book called 'Learn to Cook'.  Used prices (presumably from those who now know EVERYTHING LOL - from £12 I see.

Otherwise it's in at least 3 separate parts, at £16 a shot, brand new.

I've always found her very reliable and helpful - cos she says stuff like, after telling you to 'add the flour' or whatever - 'If it looks a bit curdled, don't worry cos it's sposed to'  LOL


----------



## Lauren (Jul 20, 2014)

Great  I'll look into it, thanks


----------



## jalapino (Jul 21, 2014)

Good luck Lauren!!!.....STICK with it and stay motivated and keep thinking why your doing this and do not give in to those bloody take away menu's they keep throwing threw the door and chopping down tree's for them!!!! grrrrrr!!!


----------



## suziepoo (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi
If you want cheap exercise, why not have a look at Meetup. They run various groups all over the country and do various activities. I joined one in Aberdeen for walks. It cost £1 annual fee and has also meant that I get to see great new places but also make new friends too. Plus, if you inform them that you're going, you don't feel like you can back out just because you can't be mithered!  (Handy guilt trip for me!)


----------



## grainger (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

I'm finding getting back into exercise the easiest thing to do is to walk everywhere you can rather than car/bus/train. It doesn't feel like exercise but rally does help.
Other than thaT like others say, spring cleaning is a great idea (I'm going to pinch that one) oh and running/jogging is free outside.

Food wise I think Jamie's 15 min meals or 30 min meals are a great alternative to takeaways and relatively quick to do plus tasty in my opinion 

Good luck


----------



## Lauren (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your advice  Not sure if I've lost any weight over the last few weeks but I certainly feel healthier. I've been going to yoga and pilates at the local leisure centre - it's great because you pre-book the week before and you can't cancel last minute, which is what I usually do! So I have been forcing myself to go. It's oddly painful and relaxing at the same time! I also went swimming on Saturday with my husband and found it surprisingly enjoyable, so I think we're going to make it a regular thing. 


As for food I have been a lot better, preparing most of my food myself instead of eating fast food and junk food. I haven't been too hard on myself when I've slipped up. We had a Dominos Pizza on Friday :O but I only had half a pizza without any side orders so a vast improvement from the days when I would happily eat an entire pizza by myself plus garlic bread and potato wedges!!!


----------



## Lauren (Aug 5, 2014)

Also I have been going for long walks in the evenings, which I'm finding are a good way to wind down after a busy day


----------



## Lauren (Aug 5, 2014)

suziepoo said:


> Hi
> If you want cheap exercise, why not have a look at Meetup. They run various groups all over the country and do various activities. I joined one in Aberdeen for walks. It cost £1 annual fee and has also meant that I get to see great new places but also make new friends too. Plus, if you inform them that you're going, you don't feel like you can back out just because you can't be mithered!  (Handy guilt trip for me!)



Thanks Suzie, I will look into this


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2014)

Great to hear Lauren, well done! Good to hear you are feeling the benefits, long may it continue!


----------



## kinoscore (Aug 5, 2014)

*a solution*

I have recently joined a healthy food club that provides nice recipes using organic and local produce sent to your doorstep for free. I saw them in Dragons Den. 

I love cooking and have no much time available so this is a great solution. All the portions come separately so nothing is wasted and they don't add any sugar, salt or oil. I am glad to be in control and get a bit of spark as I was cooking healthy but a bit boring...  I ordered for a one off 3 days a week and I'll do it again at some point!


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 5, 2014)

I bought a pedometer for £1 on ebay. 
As well as the healthy food I have to do minimum of 4km a day.
I think it is exercise which is best at bringing my weight down


----------



## Lauren (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks kinoscore and Bill  I have seen a few adverts for a locally produce delivery company so that is something I might look into. Apparently they give you recipes with your delivery so everything gets used. Really wish I had a garden to grow my own vegetables!

As for a pedometer that is a great idea! Especially if I can get one cheap 
Thanks both 

Today I went to 'boxercise' for the first time, it was very difficult and involved quite a lot more sprinting than I thought! But it was a good experience. Not sure if it's something I'll do regularly but I think I'll stick to it for now and give it a chance.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 2, 2014)

How are things going Lauren ?  A walk on an evening is something I enjoy, a bit fresh air after din dins


----------

